# Urge platy to breed?



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I've had my play for three months now and haven't had any babies. How do I make my fishies make fishy love? I want their children!

I have a ten-gallon set up for the fry and I'm installing a sponge filter rather than one that hangs over the side. Now all I need is for them to have themselves some fishy sex and give me babies. Anything I can do to urge this along? Currently I have 5 female and 3 male platy in a 60-gallon.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Try and put the platys in the 10 gallon, maybe they're breeding and the babies are being eaten.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, so I don't know how I missed it but one of my female platy [a sunburst, actually] is massive and has a very dark spot on both sides near her anal fin. I put her in the 10-gallon. Should I put another fish in with her or leave her alone? About how long after I can see the eyes of the fry are they born? I know the total gestation period length but I've no idea what stage she is at.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

If she's the only pone that's prego, then just put her in the tank, you should see them after birth, but they'll be tiny 
if you have some java moss or some bundles of anachris I would suggest adding it into the 10 gallong to give the babies some places to hide.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Make sure she's comfy and well fed so as to prevent baby-eating.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wow! I came home today and there are five platy fry in my tank!

I don't know when she had them or if she's done. Should I wait until morning to put her back into my 60-gallon? I don't want her to eat her babies but I don't want her to be moved if she will have more.


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

If you have some live plants add them into the tank, or run to your lfs and get some anachris and float it, leave her in there for an extra day or two.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Phantom_Ram said:


> If you have some live plants add them into the tank, or run to your lfs and get some anachris and float it, leave her in there for an extra day or two.


lfs?


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Local Fish Store


----------

